

Trying to find my Team - sheikhimran1

Guys, I am looking for my first engineers who will be titled as Chief Technology Officer and I am looking for my CFO too.<p>I am a startup, jawoco.com and I need 2 CTO and one CFO. the idea is to get them on board and create an awesome team in order to pitch investors and/or apply to incubators.<p>sheikh.imran@jawoco.com is my email guys
======
Akram
Trend Micro is blocking your site: Malicious website blocked
<http://jawoco.com/> You might want to check it out here:
<http://global.sitesafety.trendmicro.com/>

~~~
sheikhimran1
Its funny that Trend Micro is blocking my website although it is safe and its
nothing wrong with it.

Thanks for your info though :)

------
mds101
You are not really going to get much traction on HN with the infromation you
have given. Do you have an idea or project you are working on? If you do,
please post details about it, and somebody might find it interesting and reach
out to you.

~~~
sheikhimran1
okay will post with full information.

